# Maui for First Timers



## DaveNV (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, everyone sit down. I have shocking news:  I'm going to vacation on Maui in September for the very first time.  Yikes!!   I know, I know. Who knew?   I've been through the Kahului airport a zillion times, but I've never vacationed on Maui.  That is about to change, and I'm very excited about it.

In September we'll be spending a week on Maui, staying at the Maui Schooner in Kihei.  I have the Maui Revealed book, a general idea about the layout of the  island, and an incredible sense of adventure.  

And that's where you come in:  I'm looking for the Must Do's, the Nice To Do's, and the Don't Bother To Do's, targeted for three reasonably active mature adults. No kids this trip, and I'm willing to try just about anything at least once, and twice if I think I missed something the first time. 

What recommendations can you make?  I'm all ears. 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 13, 2014)

Buy this book - Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai.  It's the best book for self-guided touring with detailed maps and stop by stop descriptions.  It's also an  over-sized "coffee table" style book with beautiful photography.  

You can buy it on the author's website at a nice discount.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 13, 2014)

The last time we went to Maui we returned to The Road to Hana but in our past trips we had missed the  bamboo forest and in the town of Hana there is a red sands beach.  Maui Revealed has the mile markers on both.  

Make  sure you leave early in the day or no parking places for you.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad I was sitting down when I read this one. I can believe I made it
To Maui before you.

I think you'll like the Schooner. I really liked the location. I really enjoyed our
Day walking Front Street and enjoying a nice lunch. Many great choices for
Lunch. We just walked around and decided that day. There's something for every
One there. Enjoy the shade under the great Banyan tree.

One other thing I really liked about Maui is the great beaches. There are many
And most are really, really nice. We spent a few days just relaxing by a few 
Different beaches. 

If you want to be really adventurous you can paraglide off Haleakala like DW
Did. She loved it and I loved videoing her flight from the ground.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Buy this book - Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai.  It's the best book for self-guided touring with detailed maps and stop by stop descriptions.  It's also an  over-sized "coffee table" style book with beautiful photography.
> 
> You can buy it on the author's website at a nice discount.




Thanks, Denise.  I just bought it.  It looks great! Any other recommendations?

Dave


----------



## n777lt (Jun 14, 2014)

Ziplining...my husband did it a couple of years ago (my excuse - I was on crutches with a broken ankle!) and he loved it. The longest one - don't remember location.
Haleakale - and the sunsets are gorgeous, so you don't have to kill yourself to get up there by sunrise. Take warm layers and windbreaker - it's often 30-40 degrees cooler up there than at sea level!!  Hiking boots or sturdy shoes if you plan to do any hiking; break sufficient water and food, which are not available at the summit. 
Otherwise, we stick to December through March, so I don't know how snorkeling is in september or where is best at that time, but I'll bet you can't go wrong at Napili Bay or Honoloa or (closer to Kihei) Makena beaches.
There's a guidebook we now prefer to Maui Revealed, but I'm rushing off on a fishing trip, so if no one mentions it, I'll try to post when we get back in a week.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2014)

We took our 40ish DS and his kids to Maui a couple of years ago. The bike ride down Haleakala was the highlight for him. He still uses his photo of sunrise from the summit as his computer wallpaper. OTOH, there's a lot to be said for doing absolutely nothing on a beautiful Maui beach. And the snorkeling with turtles ain't bad either. Or a few 'pops' at Maui Brewing Co.  <sigh>

*ADDED:* This may be considered blasphemy, but with just one week there, I would NOT make the drive to Hana. It ain't what it used to be. Time was, it was a deeply cratered 1 lane road with turnouts. The swimmin' holes, waterfalls, secluded sites were exactly that. Secluded. Now, the road is all improved, widened, somewhat straightened, bigger parking spots, and waaaay too popular. Not secluded. If you were going to add a second week on Maui, I'd say to go for it, but in one week, there are too many other things to do to blow a whole day driving. JMHO

Jim


----------



## artringwald (Jun 14, 2014)

When we visit south Maui, I get breakfast every day at the Cinnamon Roll Place in Kihei.






Surprisingly, I don't gain weight because the beaches are so nice for swimming that I swim every day. For one of the finest restaurants in Maui, stop by Mama's Fish House Restaurant in Paia. It's best to go for lunch on a sunny day because the oceanfront view is spectacular. Save room for their Polynesian Black Pearl Dessert:


----------



## siesta (Jun 14, 2014)

First, very excited for you, you will surely love it. Our favorite Hawaiian island.  Second, you are going in our absolute favorite month. Weather is great, water is warm, and kids are back in school! You've already been given some good tips, and have some good reads, but I just want to add don't forget about Frommer. He's always got some great recommendations, restaurants, beaches, things to do. Nice thing is you dont have to buy the book.

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/maui/

Personally, we've done it all.  Now, besides a good sunrise hike, I'm just a surf and beach bum. But there is a lot to do, its a very active island. Please be sure to give us an update.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 14, 2014)

We were just there in April/May.  We enjoyed the sunrise on Haleakaka.  We also enjoyed Ocean Vodka in Kula.  It is next door to the Goat Farm.  We weren't impressed with the Goat Farm, but Ocean Vodka more than made up for it.

We stayed in Maui Schooner as well.  Unit B305. Had a fairly decent view of the ocean.  

We didn't explore Wailea as much as maybe we should have.  The same goes for West Maui.  So, there's lots to do.  Good luck choosing.  

Whatever you do, you'll enjoy Maui.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 14, 2014)

We enjoyed breakfast at Charlies in Paia before hitting the road to Hana. At the end of the road to Hana there is a little shopping area with a restaurant. The Restaurant has indoor seating and a smaller, for lack of a better phrase, snack counter. The first time we went into the restaurant. Neither of us were impressed and the prices were high. The second time we just grabbed something from the snack counter and sat outdoors at one of the picnic tables. It still wasn't the best food but it was more reasonably priced and a better experience. 

Along the road to Hana is a short hike to twin falls (the guide books will tell you the mile marker). It's a relatively short hike and there's a nice pool that tourist swim in under the falls. Where you're bathing suit under your shorts and take a towel with you. You'll likely be dry by the time you get back. A good pair of hiking sandles that do well in water is a must IMHO. The walk back to the falls is easier if you're wearing something you don't mind getting wet.

Here's a link to a photo album with some of our pics from Maui. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-2013/28848218_jRHXmW#!i=2453061208&k=d63s4R5


----------



## Luanne (Jun 14, 2014)

We have a timeshare on Maui, in Kihei, so over the years we've spent a lot of time there.  Our trips are usually pretty low key and we haven't done a lot of things mentioned.

One memorable trip I took, way before even having the timeshare, was the trip with Trilogy to Lanai.  That is one I will remember forever.  If you were going to be there during whale season I'd definitely recommend a sunrise whale trip with Pacific Whale Foundation.

Our mornings on Maui usually consist of dh and I walking to get coffee.  I can never remember the name of the place, but it's a little "shack" in front of the Rainbow Mall (where one of our favorite restaurants Café O Lei is).  It's one of those places where you can get a card, they'll punch it and after so many punches you get a free coffee.

Our favorite beach is not in Kihei, but further south.  It's in front of what is now the Makena Beach and Golf Resort.

We've always enjoyed the drive up to the Tedeschi Winery.  Beautiful scenery.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 15, 2014)

Must Do's:  Road to Hana; Haleakala; Front Street in Lahaina

Nice To Do:  Old Lahaina Luau

A whale watching cruise would be a must do in the winter months, but you will not be there in whale season.

There are many other great things, but these stand out for me.


----------



## eal (Jun 15, 2014)

We enjoyed the submarine cruise out of Lahaina. We did find Maui to be the most "touristy" of all the islands. and we were there in November.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 15, 2014)

After the trip from home to the Schooner you'll be exhausted.  

Try your first meal at the Five Palms in Kihei.  Sits right on a beautiful crescent shaped beach.  Have a drink, hear the rustling Palms and surf, relax and be grateful you are in paradise.


Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Jun 15, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Try your first meal at the Five Palms in Kihei.  Sits right on a beautiful crescent shaped beach.  Have a drink, hear the rustling Palms and surf, relax and be grateful you are in paradise.
> 
> 
> Sterling



I counted them. There's more than 5 palms, there's 12.  Nice restaurant though.


----------



## barefootnAR (Jun 15, 2014)

HI BMWguy, Sept will be hear before we know it. We will be arriving at the Schooner on Sept 14 staying in the A building. We will have two first time visitors traveling with us. Would enjoying a meet and greet  and glad to share tips with you. Just leave a note at the front desk for Susan & Wes or send a pm and we can figure out a time for a hello visit.
Oh me,  must, nice and forgets are so hard to list. Everyone has their style of travel. Since Kauai is your go to island I'd forget about driving to Hana.
Now the summit of Haleakala is another story. How different the terrain is up there. If you are in for a bit of adventure go during the day if you don't make it for sunrise and hike into the crater on the Sliding Sands trail. Take water, snacks and a hat plus sunscreen. Allow double the time to walk up and out than it took to hike down. Walking sticks help on the trek. Even if you don't want to hike to make a trip up there.
You will have many wonderful snorkel beaches in South Maui. Do plan your snorkeling for mornings, trade winds usually blow up around 11 and the water will get choppy.
The drive past Wailea, Makena to La Persouse Bay is beautiful, you will drive through the last lava flow about 250 yrs old.
Just a mile north of the Schooner on Wed and Sat by the green church pick up a huli huli chicken or some ribs take back to the Schooner. Very tasty. This will be close to the ABC store, Ululani Shave Ice and the Sugar Beach Bakery (oh my, a warning!! it's a dangerous place to visit)
If the group wants to roam, a day UpCountry, visiting the grounds of the winery, then the Lavender Farm. If shopping is on the list stop in Makawao.Head to Paia and grab some wonderful fish and chips or grilled fish at the Paia fish Market. 
Do try to make it to the West side for an afternoon or day. At the harbor sit under the banyan tree. Drive up past Kapalua to mm 38.5 to view the blow hole. Don't continue on the road past the blow hole or you will void your rental agreement.
Look forward to meeting you guys.
Susan


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 15, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Must Do's:  Road to Hana; Haleakala; Front Street in Lahaina
> 
> Nice To Do:  Old Lahaina LuauQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jun 16, 2014)

Have to disagree.  The road to Hana is certainly, for many, one of the highlights of a trip to Maui, be it for 1, 2, or 3 weeks or more.  BTW, we did this drive recently and have done it many times in the past - the road has been improved, widened, and straightened??




Passepartout said:


> We took our 40ish DS and his kids to Maui a couple of years ago. The bike ride down Haleakala was the highlight for him. He still uses his photo of sunrise from the summit as his computer wallpaper. OTOH, there's a lot to be said for doing absolutely nothing on a beautiful Maui beach. And the snorkeling with turtles ain't bad either. Or a few 'pops' at Maui Brewing Co.  <sigh>
> 
> *ADDED:* This may be considered blasphemy, but with just one week there, I would NOT make the drive to Hana. It ain't what it used to be. Time was, it was a deeply cratered 1 lane road with turnouts. The swimmin' holes, waterfalls, secluded sites were exactly that. Secluded. Now, the road is all improved, widened, somewhat straightened, bigger parking spots, and waaaay too popular. Not secluded. If you were going to add a second week on Maui, I'd say to go for it, but in one week, there are too many other things to do to blow a whole day driving. JMHO
> 
> Jim


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 16, 2014)

We took a Hana Tour.  Had a nice local who knew the road like the back of  his hand driving.  

My wife had the window seat.  She said most of the people she saw driving were white knuckling the steering wheel and looked scared stiff. Even the spouse in the front passenger seat looked scared.

So,we enjoyed what sites we saw and the whole day.  Low stess-good fun.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2014)

lizap said:


> Have to disagree.  The road to Hana is certainly, for many, one of the highlights of a trip to Maui, be it for 1, 2, or 3 weeks or more.  BTW, we did this drive recently and have done it many times in the past - the road has been improved, widened, and straightened??



You should have seen it with even more curves, little pavement, no lane marking, because it was a one lane deeply rutted trail. In some spots, if you met oncoming traffic, somebody had to back up to a place wide enough to pass.

Those "I survived the Hana road" T-shirts had credence. 

My opinion, and that is all it is, is that with just one week there, I'd save this for another trip.


----------



## Conan (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's our list of tips and bests. We stay at Maui Lea/Maui Hill, 4 miles south from Maui Schooner.  

Early morning snorkel tour to Molokini (hopefully before the wind starts up), via one of the companies that launch from the Kihei small boat dock. 

Relax on the grassy lawn and/or sandy beach at Mana Kai Resort (free parking in the unpaved lot and free entry). Drinks and food (menu items 2 for 1 during happy hour) are available beachside or you can have a high class, expensive meal at Sarento's next door. Pretty good, easy snorkeling too.  https://goo.gl/maps/e6P8F
[Edited to say - - I just realized that what I'm calling Mana Kai is the same place as the Five Palms being talked about above.]
A beach walk also starts there that connects to the Wailea Coastal Nature Trail a few miles down. 

Do the bike down the mountain, but skip the sunrise. So instead of waiting for the van to come to you at 3:30am, drive yourself to the office in Paia for a 10am departure - - they'll take you to a starting point a few miles down from the peak. You'll get the biking experience and still be in shape to enjoy the rest of the day. 

Buy advance tickets for Warren and Annabelle in Lahaina. Check the calendar and make sure Warren is performing that night. http://www.warrenandannabelles.com/  It's cheaper to skip their dinner deal and eat first on your own.  You won't miss anything by arriving mid-way through Annabelle's introductory part of the show, and you can order drinks if you wish.  

Alternatives to Mama's Fish House ($$$$$$) are Paia Fish Market ($$) http://www.yelp.com/biz/paia-fish-market-paia or the happy hour drinks deal ($) at Café des Amis (but allow an hour or two to sober up before getting back behind the wheel). http://www.yelp.com/biz/cafe-des-amis-paia 

I also would skip the road to Hana if you only have one week (and per an earlier thread on TUG, I'd also skip it if I had passengers in the back seat). 

Drive to Kaanapali and snorkel around Black Rock. If you're lucky park at one of the free lots, or park at Whalers Village and spend some money there to validate the parking fee.


----------



## klpca (Jun 16, 2014)

Our must do list: 

We also stay at Maui Lea, and the beach that is across the street (Keawakapu Beach) is my favorite in all of Hawaii.  Go walking there in the morning and you will practically have the whole place to yourself. 

Road to Hana  (TRH)- tough call because 1) it *is* beautiful and 2) it requires a full day. My (now) adult kids who get carsick refuse to do the RTH. If you get carsick, TRH will push you to your limit. I went with a friend last November and finally did the hike through the bamboo forest to see the tall waterfall. It was an excellent hike and I enjoyed it greatly. You have to cross a stream to get to the falls and I almost fell in (it wasn't nearly as easy to cross as the streams in Oak Creek Canyon in Az) but it was absolutely worth the effort. 

An alternative would be to just drive to Wainapapa State Park and see the black sand beach. That is a beautiful spot - a must see imho. I don't know the exact distance, but it seems like it's about half way to Hana. 

Snorkeling - For us it's a tie between Ulua Beach (northern end of Wailea) and Kahekili Park (up north of Lahaina next door to the WKORV). Both have relatively easy beach access and lots of fish/coral. I saw a manta ray at Ulua once - so beautiful. 

Sailing/snorkeling - we've gone out with Trilogy, Paragon, Kai Kanani and have even done the America's Cup (sail only). All were fine - I would choose whichever one is closest and has the best schedule.

Zodiac tour/snorkel - this was the most fun thing that we have done in awhile. We used Blue Water Rafting. It's super fun if you like to go fast. 

Haleakala - Another must do, imho. We've done sunrise - once - a sunset - two or three times - but mostly we go to do the Sliding Sands trail. It is a very unique hike. The scenery is beautiful and you won't have a lot of company on the trail. We always stop at the restaurant at Kula Lodge on our way back down the hill. Amazing views of the island. 

Waihe'e Ridge Trail - our other favorite hike. Beautiful views without being a difficult hike. Fairly easy access - I remember the parking being a bit tricky but I can't quite remember why. I think it's easy to miss the turn. This is located on the east side of Maui near Wailuku.

Ululani's Shave Ice - the best. You will be staying very close to their Kihei location. This is a daily stop for us. 

Things we've done once or twice that don't usually make the cut (because of the fun/hassle ratio or fun/cost ratio, lol): ziplining, driving around the north part of the island, walking around Lahaina, the winery in upcountry, Mama's Fish House. If these are on your list, by all means do them - they are all worth it at least once. 

Enjoy your first trip! How exciting!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Ok, everyone sit down. I have shocking news: I'm going to vacation on Maui in September for the very first time. Yikes!!  I know, I know. Who knew? I've been through the Kahului airport a zillion times, but I've never vacationed on Maui. That is about to change, and I'm very excited about it.
> 
> In September we'll be spending a week on Maui, staying at the Maui Schooner in Kihei. I have the Maui Revealed book, a general idea about the layout of the island, and an incredible sense of adventure.
> 
> ...


Most people agree that the road to Hana and sunrise at the Haleakala Crater are very special to see as well as the Trilogy tour to Lanai plus the many beaches. 

The beach Luanne referred to is Maluaka Beach and you will see lots of turtles there near the rocks but not the day we took this picture here. 

You should be able to see the Haleakala crater from your resort and, when the top is clear, we have gone up later in the afternoon and saw the sunset instead. The crater has a lot of color and the road up is a beautiful drive. 

You can even see the top of the crater during the night if the moon is full. I have seen it with my own eyes and often also early in the morning before and after the sun came up over the crater. It is brutal cold in the spring if the wind is fierce. The up country is beautiful and very different.
　
I can highly recommend to go and see the Kealia Coastal Boardwalk and Bird Sanctuary at Ma'alaea Bay if you feel like having an easy day. It's only a few miles away from the Maui Schooner. This year the ponds were full so it looked very different from other years. I have an old album but will upload the new pictures of this year too and post it later.

Another short drive is to Makena Beach and to Peruse Bay as far as you can drive. It will remind you of the Big Island because of the lava flow. We found a nice spot to snorkel but you need reef shoes to get in and do not leave anything of value in your car as they opened up our trunk and took all our valuables.

The beach in front of the Maui Schooner and our resort is great for walking but it doesn't compare to the beach that Luanne recommended or Makena Beach or Ka'anapali. There is a dead reef in front so lots of coral on the beach but there are native trees and I really like the walk. I made an album for you with some really nice pictures of the wide open space close to the Maui Schooner with beautiful big trees. We met up with a TUGger friend and went to see a refurbished condo and it really looks nice but a week is not enough. You will be back again!


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 16, 2014)

We are a fairly active couple now in our late 40s, and love Maui.  It's our favorite island (disclaimer: haven't been to Kauai yet) because it offers a nice hybrid between a tourist trap and an eco destination.

Here are our favorite things to do, in no particular order, accumulated over 4 trips.  

1) *Snorkeling off the shore* - Maui is blessed with great snorkeling all over the west and south ends of the island.  And it's free!  Since you're staying in Kihei, I'd recommend heading down to Makena and snorkeling off of Little Beach.  It's a favorite "turtle town" for many boat charters. 
Another outstanding snorkeling trip that is worth the drive is Honolua Bay.  It is a protected bay, so it's usually calm, and offers one of the easiest entry points from shore, courtesy of an old boat ramp.  

Tip:  Stop by Nakalele Blowhole on your way to Honolua. (There are usually banana bread vendors in the parking lot.)  If you're feeling really adventurous, continue driving past Honolua toward Waikulu (the main airport area).  It can be a hair-raising drive, but a great incentive is the Kaukini Art Gallery in Kahakuloa, on the other side of the valley.  We've bought a few hand-crafted, reasonably priced items here on display in our home. (It's on the Waikulu side of the valley, so it's easier to access it going clockwise, if that interests you.)

As others have said, if you're getting in the water for any activity, the earlier the better (but, of course, not at dawn, when the sharks are active).  The hotter the day, the fiercer the wind comes down off of Halekala.  Wind=chopppy water=poor visibility, not to mention making it more difficult getting back to shore because the wind is working against you. 

2) *Molokini snorkeling trip* - There are a ton of charters that take you to Molokini.  Lots of people pooh-pooh Molokini because it's become a tourist trap. True, but I still think it's worth it, because on a good day, the water is crystal clear and visibility is outstanding.  You simply cannot get the same experience if you snorkel from the shore. Most charters are very reasonably priced.  We've always taken the Pacific Whale Foundation, but I’d recommend a smaller charter that can get settled in before the bigger outfits and their 500 fins, descend on the place.   

If you go out of Ma'alaea Harbor, bring a jacket. The boat ride back in is like driving through a wind tunnel.  (Maui's windmills are located in Ma'alaea for a reason.) 

Tips:   Don’t like to snorkel?  You don’t have to!  These charters are a really economical way to enjoy a boat ride, even if you never get wet.   

3) *Haleakala Zip Line* - Assuming you're not afraid of heights, this trip is more fun than a human should be allowed to have.  The guides were very professional and took safety very seriously. We booked with Skyline Eco-Adventures.  We took our teenage daughters, and had an absolute blast.  It's a beautiful drive, the scenery is beautiful, and that last run is worth every cent.  

Tip: Bring close-toed shoes, as you can't zipline in sandals. 

4) *Trilogy's All-Day Trip to Lanai *
This is another touristy activity that is worth the price, IMO. It's an action packed day that includes a beautiful boat ride, an off-shore snorkel stop, hiking, and body surfing.  Or you can just plop yourself on a towel and enjoy the great beach on Lanai. It's expensive, but includes two full meals (lunch is delicious!) and snacks.  

If you're not a huge fan of snorkeling, this is a great way to get a taste of it without having to rent equipment.  Entry in and out of the water from the boat is super easy because you're simply jumping in off a boat and climbing up a ladder.  Entry from the beach on Lanai is much trickier because you have to time the waves that will knock over a grown man.

Tip: Instead of touring Lanai in a van, which was one option, my daughter and I chose to pay extra for a zodiak tour of the Lanai shore.  I'm not sure if they still offer this option, but I really, really enjoyed it.  The zodiaks are super fun and get really close to shore.  (In case you haven't noticed, being on a boat is my favorite place to be.)

5) *Warren & Annabelle's Magic Show*

Not a huge fan of magic? Neither am I.  This is a great date night. It's not the least bit Hawaiian, but it's still a unique experience, and you'll forever associate Maui with W&A. 

Tip: You have to make reservations a few weeks in advance or it may sell out.  My recommendation, esp since you're coming from Kihei, would be to arrive early afternoon, browse the shops of Lahaina for a few hours, enjoy a late lunch/early dinner at Kimo's or Cheeseburger in Paradise, then head to the earlier show.  I'd advise against the later show because of the time change, as you want to be fully awake for that drive back to Kihei.  Maui roads are well-paved and well-marked, but they are also windy and super dark.  

6) *Iao Needle State Park *
If you need to get out of the sun, or beat the heat? Head to Iao Needle State Park. The hike to the top is fun, but the best part IMO is the beautiful stream that runs through the park.  If you're lucky, local kids will be cliff jumping into a natural pool below.  (My husband HAD to join in on the fun, but he's loco.)

If you're into hiking, there are several trails in the area, though we've never taken advantage of them. 

Tip:  Wear bathing suits under your shorts, and hop in the stream.  Great photo op.  Then spread out a towel on one of the boulders, and enjoy a picnic lunch.  

7) *Sunset sailboat or catamaran sail* 
We were big fans of the Hyatt catamaran, but not sure they still offer this after their former catamaran, the Kiele V, a gorgeous, pristine boat, sank off the coast of Maui.   There are a few sailboats that sail, if you prefer small and intimate, or catamaran for a more comfortable ride, albeit more crowded.  Sailing off Maui and watching dolphins (and whales, in season) is a great way to end a vacation, IMO, so we usually do this on our last night.

8) *Lunch or Dinner at Mama’s Fish House*
Yeah, it's expensive. Great for a special occasion. Food is great, and the location is very nice.  

Tip:  Stop by Ho’okipa Beach before or after to watch the surfers and windsurfers.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 16, 2014)

artringwald said:


> When we visit south Maui, I get breakfast every day at the Cinnamon Roll Place in Kihei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mama's Fish House for LUNCH, it's already spendy enough so skip dinner there.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Four recommendations*

Honolua Bay for snorkeling (the northernmost bay). Stick close to the righthand shore and swim out a good ways (an easy swim even for this 79-year old...very calm water). Go at least to the area between the shore and the visiting catamarans. The water gets even clearer the further you go out along the shore. Lots of good coral & fish on the way. It's best to arrive early, say by 9 am, as roadside parking is quite limited. Street view in Google maps can help you scout this out. The path from the road down to the bay is about .2 mile...a very easy, pretty walk through the jungle. It's best to use the main path that is on the north side of the stream. And be sure to take a camera and drive up to the cliff above the north side of the bay (there is a dirt road you can drive down...or park at the entrance & walk down the dirt road). It's really a beautiful bay, very photogenic...especially from up on the cliff. No sandy beach, though. 

Saltimboca's early bird special down by the aquarium (4-4:45 pm seating, we combined it with a visit to the aquarium). Very good 2-course meal at $20 per person. Check out the reviews for Saltimboca on Trip Advisor. We got discounted aquarium tickets from our concierge.

Kupanaha dinner & magic show. We enjoyed it, and the food was decent. Discounts are available...check with your concierge. 

If you have a late flight out when returning home, consider driving to Hideaway Cary & Eddie's in Kahului and spending the afternoon there...snacking/dining and using their free internet. We did this from 1:30 pm to 6:00 pm and had good food and pleasant service. Again, check this out on Trip Advisor.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 22, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Buy this book - Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai.  It's the best book for self-guided touring with detailed maps and stop by stop descriptions.  It's also an  over-sized "coffee table" style book with beautiful photography.
> 
> You can buy it on the author's website at a nice discount.



Received this book in the mail yesterday.  It's great! Loaded with lots of interesting ideas and maps.  Now I need to digest it and figure out how to apply it to my vacation plans.

Thanks again, Denise, for the recommendation.  Excellent book!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Dave - For self-guided touring in your own car, I think it's the best book available, because of the details maps, and the stop by stop descriptions of what to see and do.


----------



## Blues (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, thank you Denise.  I have also ordered this book, as my DW and I are returning to Maui (and Big Island) in October.  And I just got a personal email from the author, wondering what caused the spike in sales of his book!  I don't know if that many TUGgers have ordered the book, but wow!  I pointed him to this thread, and told him to contact Bill Rogers with his story.  I gave him the tug@tug2.net address, because I can't locate Bill's TUG account information at the tip of my fingers.  I assume that some moderator will read the email and forward it to Bill.

But wow!  Again, I'm not sure if it's TUG causing the spike.  But if it is the cause, what a testimonial to TUG.

-Bob


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the same email from the author. Happy to know we made a difference in his day. 

And it really is a great book! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2014)

I won't be back to Maui for couple years but bought a copy too. It does look
Really good and I can mark off the places we've been to.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 27, 2014)

bobpark56 said:


> Honolua Bay for snorkeling (the northernmost bay). Stick close to the righthand shore and swim out a good ways (an easy swim even for this 79-year old...very calm water).



The water isn't always calm in the bay especially if there is a north swell.
It can at times change quickly. The exit can get interesting if the waves kick in.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 5, 2014)

daventrina said:


> The water isn't always calm in the bay especially if there is a north swell.



Very true.  It's true of Hawaii overall. You really need to know the ocean conditions _before_ you get in.  Here are some helpful sites. 

http://www.hawaiiweathertoday.com/dive-and-snorkel/
http://oceansafety.soest.hawaii.edu/v/2.0/?i=maui


----------



## Lansdowne (Jul 5, 2014)

We went in January 2013 and November 2013:  

We love to go to the Kapalua clubhouse up on the hill and have breakfast looking out over the golf course and views of Molokini.

Mala's in Lahaina is great as is its sister restaurant Honu. Star Noodle was not as good the second time.

We second the recommendation for Maui Brewing Co.  We also like Pizza Paradiso.

We went on the Pineapple winery tour for the first time. It was interesting but we were not big fans of the wine itself.  The while chocolate macadamia nut candy made with the pineapple crush from the winemaking was awesome, though!

Friday evening in Lahaina wandering the galleries is very nice with small glasses of wine at most galleries.

Have fun!!


----------



## meatsss (Jul 5, 2014)

We have always had good dinners at Leilani's in Whaler's village and The Sea House Restaurant on Napili Beach. Great seafood dinners there while watching the sunset. If you're running around Lahaina during the day, a noice place for lunch is Lulu's at the Cannery Mall, just north of Lahaina, or Aloha Mixed Plate, which is just behind the Cannery Mall http://www.alohamixedplate.com/ 
Since we're on the Lahaina side, we've taken Maui Adventure Cruises to Lanai for snorkeling tours. Don't know if they go out of Ma'aleea Harbor. There are some good hiking trails around the Kapaula resort. One up the mountain is for billy goats only! 
Saturday is art day under the Banyan Tree in Lahaina town. Lots of good local artists and art for every budget. If you're into golf, the Wailea Gold and McKenna courses are challenging. Beautiful views too. Have fun. We'll be back there next year.


----------

